# Wont eat



## MrsBoyle (Oct 25, 2010)

Dylans going trough his i wont eat anything phase. and its driving me mad,
He had 3 lows yesterday and today for breakfast he had a few mouthfulls of cornflakes a bit of milk and ginger biscuit.
when you ask him why he wont eat he says its because he doesnt like diabetes


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats unfortunate...........

Has he done this before? if so how long did it last...............without actually forcing him you will just need to cater for his eating patterns as far as the insulin goes......

No doubt he will become hungry........

I hope it passes quickly............


----------



## MrsBoyle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah he did it once before starting school as he was really excited.
Didnt last to long as he did get hungry.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Yeah he did it once before starting school as he was really excited.
> Didnt last to long as he did get hungry.



I hope he's feeling better soon and that thoughts about the diabetes are mostly forgotten about. It must be difficult with him being so young - he's bound to feel under the weather at times, as any young child will, but hopefully he won't always blame the diabetes for it or he might grow up to resent it. Tell him you've had a word with the Diabetes Fairy andtold her to behave herself!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like Dylan is looking for a way of controlling his situation rather than it controlling him.

It's maybe his version of the teenage diabetes rebellion (not injecting, partying and pretending it doesn't exist!).

Wish I could think of a way you could give him some degree of control without causing himself damage. 

I'm sure someone will be able to come up with a clever idea. 

Rob


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Sounds like Dylan is looking for a way of controlling his situation rather than it controlling him.
> 
> It's maybe his version of the teenage diabetes rebellion (not injecting, partying and pretending it doesn't exist!).
> 
> ...



this idea was from paramedics (milk and honey)bottle or cup he does work a part when he had very bad ketones for graham


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 25, 2010)

Poor you

if he is going low because he is having too much insulin for the food he is eating perhaps you could inject after his meal when you know what he has eaten? Then if he doesnt eat much you can adjust the dose - assume you are carb counting - if not I would suggest now would be the time to start - have a word with your dsn. 

Dont know how to get him to eat more - my K has always been a good eater - but most even non D kids do go through this phase - i wouldnt worry as long as he eats something and you decrease the insulin to match. 

They all get fed up with D sometimes -K has been very down lately and will be seeing a psycologist soon - but perhaps you can plan a treat to give him somthing to look forward to? K is already looking forward to Christmas so her mood is a little better this week (or is it because its half term? )
Hang in there x


----------



## MrsBoyle (Oct 28, 2010)

He is still on the 2 injections a day so i dont carb count.
He is just pushing his luck and if i was to say you eat this you can have somthing nice if you eat this he wont say okay he will moan and grumble until he got the nice thing.

He knows if he doesnt eat what he is fed he has to have somthing eles so he is just pushing his luck hoping to get somthing better.  

we spoke to the nurse about it and she said to inject him 3 times to stop his lows and it did, and he didnt like it one bit having an extra injection so now he is eating again. its Dylans way of trying to get everything he wants.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 28, 2010)

Hiya...

Sorry to hear things have been so difficult... I'm racking my brain trying to recall what my parents did with me, as I was on 2 injections a day at that age too... I think the main thing was a combination of bribery & threats!  Sounds terrible, not sure what Supernanny would think lol, but they were very firm & carried through what ever they promised / threatened & it worked... still does these days with my little lad, but I have to be really firm & be prepared to be 'bad cop' if necessary!  Usually I only have to follow through once or twice & we're back on track, but I admit that's without the complications of diabetes in my little one's case.  At least the prospect of 3 injections has helped you in the short term, but a shame he didn't take to it as perversely I suspect more injections would be easier in the long run from an eating point of view.  

From memory, things my mum used to be able to get me to eat fairly reliably that were nice & carby (as it were!) were tinned spaghetti shapes on toast, (dieticians, look away now, carbs needs must!), tinned baked beans & sausages on toast (spotted a theme yet?!), mashed banana (one banana, mashed up with a rich tea biccy & a dash of oj), cream crackers & cheese... not ideal every day but good standbys for hectic days.  Not sure if that helps at all?!

I wonder if any of the other mums on here have any ideas about how to help little ones feel more in control of things (diabetes wise) without it being in a counter productive way?  

Not sure if any of that helps, but thinking of you! xx


----------

